# Tv se oye pero no se ve



## Ivan77 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola.... quisiera saber como puedo arreglar mi tv, ya que esta enciende y solo se escucha pero no se ve y de repente llega la imagen pero se vuelve a ir,  no se casi nada de electronica, me gustaria que me dijeran si es algo que puedo arreglar yo o mejor la llevo con un tecnico.


saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 14, 2007)

Que es casi nada ?

tienes soldador y tester?


Primero dale unas palmadas a la caja por los laterales con la palma, igual que el bofeton que te dio tu novia cuando te vio filtreando con esa chica.
Si se apaga y se vuelve a encender o hace rallas de forma muy muy clara, puede ser soldadura flia.

Tambien puede ser un condensador electrolitico de unos -100-200uf /160V o algo similar en el secundario de la fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## hector 13 (Jun 16, 2007)

que pasa ivan quiero apoyar con este tema, normalmente son soldaduras frias esto es falsos contactos,fijate si el cinescopio prende como un bulvo en la parte transparente del cueyo, si no prende posiblemente tengas que resoldar la tarjeta que esta pegada al cinescopio checala con lupa


----------



## Ivan77 (Jun 17, 2007)

muchas gracias.  Ambos colaboradores ayudaron a resolver mi problema.


----------

